# what kind of classical music bring you peace of mind?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For rhe moment it's Antoine Brumel and his franco-flemish fraternity or music school..
im so angry if this music would nott exist i would kill...

Im a bitter man , im a depress man, im a broken man, and lastly im real angry , i hardly enjoy life
since life rubbish whit me...

The flemish polyphonie give a sense to hold on to, to my life, my life make no sense, luck dosen'aint come around me only my friends my enemie score exactly what i want exotic flower from asia(let's us euphemism, and yes i take personnal, yes im angry has hell, i confess

Im starting to hate these lotus lady(let's use euphemism for fun factor) when there is no fun in this,
but yeah if this marveleous renaissance music did not exist i would not be there talking i would fetch a rope and no more deprofundis, i feel insulted, life ain't fair to me, and i wont says im the freakig problem and do an exercize of conscient i done this too mutch all ready.

So i thank flemish polyphonie for being something that i could hold on to in my miserable life,have a nice day folks

mister de profundis says salute to his buddy on TC have a nice day or night whatever sit you


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2016)

What brings piece to my mind,well that's easy to answer,the music of Bach,listen to this please.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

The music of Haydn when he's on song, in a good performance (e.g., Marriner's "Named Symphonies box) or Kuijken/OAE Paris symphonies. This isn't just lotus eating music though (maybe in some slow movements...) The fast movements gee you up, but you still feel peaceful. Someone famous once said Haydn is music to make you sane, I can see that. Careful though, some is a boring plod, background music to not divert the prince's conversation at dinner methinks. Can't have the music sounding better than the prince, but it must be great if he wants to listen (so 1/3 is great...)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Almost all music have that effect on me, speciously Mozart piano concertos.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

No kind. I wish it did.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Woah, someone put this guy on suicide watch.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

To elaborate a little on my previous post, I've suffered "mild" anxiety attacks with heart palpitations. Too many years getting ongoing calls from angry people at work I suspect. Music has not helped, but eliminating coffee has eased it quite a bit. If music worked, I could still enjoy my coffee. 

But I still love music. It engages my intellect and emotions like nothing else can.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

LOLWUT said:


> Woah, someone put this guy on suicide watch.


Based upon what?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

What kind of classical music brings me peace of mind? Well, at the moment it is the J.S. Bach Cello suites. These works for unaccompanied cello are so spare, so minimalist (if a Baroque piece can be considered minimalist) that it soothes my savage breast. Contemplation of these master works helps me a great deal when it comes to anger management.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Slow movements to Mozart's solo keyboard concertos 21, 23, and 27.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Almost all music have that effect on me, speciously Mozart piano concertos.


Which concerto/movement do you like the most?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Which concerto/movement do you like the most?


The first four, ( if they count as Mozart) and No.17


----------



## trupiosz (Nov 24, 2016)

I suffer from anxiety disorder. When i feel very bad i play medieval sacred music, it really helps. I also find the music of Arvo Part to have a therapeutic and peace bringing effect on me.

My favorite soul and mind healing cd is this one from naxos:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Chopin, Haydn, the singing of Beverly Sills, Mozart arias, Boccherini. Mendelssohn symphonies and concertos. Maybe the Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Weston said:


> To elaborate a little on my previous post, I've suffered "mild" anxiety attacks with heart palpitations. Too many years getting ongoing calls from angry people at work I suspect. Music has not helped, but eliminating coffee has eased it quite a bit. If music worked, I could still enjoy my coffee.
> 
> But I still love music. It engages my intellect and emotions like nothing else can.


My best to you. I had a bad bout of anxiety lasting a couple of years back after my four year old daughter was born. If you haven't consider checking in with your doctor just to make sure it's not another medical condition triggering these episodes.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I can go along with the slow movements of the later Mozart Piano concertos 
I would also add in Nocturnes by Chopin and Field
In case you are not familiar with them I can highly recommend the John Field Nocturnes


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any of the six Sarabande movements from Bach's Keyboard Partitas.


----------



## PoorSadDrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

trupiosz said:


> I suffer from anxiety disorder. When i feel very bad i play medieval sacred music, it really helps. I also find the music of Arvo Part to have a therapeutic and peace bringing effect on me.


CHEERS!

Medieval music is very soothing and has a calming effect on me as well. I also like you threw Part in there, his music is so lovely and doesn't blast the listener aggressive modernism.

I've always found Handel's oratorios to be very uplifting and soothing to the mind. There is something so innately spiritual about his music that comforts me when I'm distressed or anxious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The two sparkling little gems by Beethoven, Keyboard Sonatas, No. 24 in F Sharp Major, Op. 78 and No. 25 in G Major, Op. 79.

Makes me so grateful to be alive to be able to listen to these. They perk me right up!

I just wish I could give Beethoven a great big hug!

Maybe I was wrong. Perhaps he was a god after all!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Mozart masses are peaceful, at least the ones in major keys I've been listening to.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Piling on with LvB. Adagio (1787 - '89) of PC2. Argerich concertizing is the best I've heard. Time was suspended.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2016)

There is no alternative for me. When I feel the most stress and anxiety, I turn on Mozart and let it all melt away.

Usually one of the many concertos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerome said:


> There is no alternative for me. When I feel the most stress and anxiety, I turn on Mozart and let it all melt away.
> 
> Usually one of the many concertos.


They are fabulous aren't they?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach fugues, especially from the Well-Tempered Klavier. The sense of order and structure is very calming.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Bach fugues, especially from the Well-Tempered Klavier. The sense of order and structure is very calming.


I share this view. I prefer them on harpsichord, but either way, piano or harpsichord, the incredible sense of structure is amazing.

What a great mind Bach had!

I have so many sets of the WTC, both books. I can't get enough of it!

And I ain't fugue-in' around here!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I share this view. I prefer them on harpsichord, but either way, piano or harpsichord, the incredible sense of structure is amazing.
> 
> What a great mind Bach had!
> 
> ...


Do you have a favorite recording of the WTC? My favorites are Gould, Tureck and Ashkenazy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Do you have a favorite recording of the WTC? My favorites are Gould, Tureck and Ashkenazy.


My favorites are all on harpsichord: Gustav Leonhardt, Kenneth Weiss and Luc Beauséjour.

However Keith Jarrett (believe it or not) has a very fine Book One on piano, spoiled only by the ridiculous time delays between each prelude and fugue caused by indexing of each prelude and fugue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> They are fabulous aren't they?


Perfection. I am so thankful that there are over 40 to choose from. About once a year I have a concerto marathon and listen to all of them in order.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> I can go along with the slow movements of the later Mozart Piano concertos
> I would also add in Nocturnes by Chopin and Field
> In case you are not familiar with them I can highly recommend the John Field Nocturnes


Just listened to the Field Nocturnes for the first time last week (courtesy of Tidal). Not Chopin, but very nice.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

A few things come to mind:

Morton Feldman's "Piano and String Quartet" gets me closer to meditation than anything else I've ever tried.

Some Arvo Part. I've linked to this article before.

Bach on guitar or lute. I always describe the Christopher Parkening disc as my comfort music (as in comfort food).

Anonymous 4.

Palestrina


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> For rhe moment it's Antoine Brumel and his franco-flemish fraternity or music school..
> im so angry if this music would nott exist i would kill...


I'll take that as a pretty strong recommendation to check out Antione Brumel  ...... ok listened on youtube so far, it is indeed very soothing, good call!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Bach Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin as performed by Midori or Rachel Barton Pine. Also Bach's Keyboard Partitas performed on harpsichord by either Trevor Pinnock or Kenneth Weiss.


----------

